# Tutorial - How to post pictures via Photobucket



## Ritey

*Adding Images*

To insert an image into a normal post either click on







this icon in the panel of icons when replying to a post, or alternatively type then a url to the picture you wish to show in your message.

For example, to display the green smiley face as an image the url is: [URL]http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/images/icons/icon10.gif[/URL]

So to insert that in a post:

Open the image tag: [B][img][/B]
Place the url of the image without gaps after: [B][URL]http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/images/icons/icon10.gif[/URL] [/B]
Close the image tag without gaps after the URL: [B] [/B]

And you will get 

This is true for all images, within posts and your signature.

To place an image in your signature, Click on User CP at the top left of your screen and navigate to Edit Signature by clicking the link, its highlighted below.


----------



## Alex L

*How to put photos from your computer onto the forum.*

Thought i'd add this as people still ask how.

*1*
First of all sign up to www.photobucket.com (it's free)

*2*
Next step is to upload the photos to Photobucket, say you have 4 photos to upload, click on '*Add more images* (number 1).

The next step is to click on *Browse* (number 2) to chose your photos

____________________________________________________









*3*
A little box will appear, find your photos, then double left click on your mouse on the choosen photo (number 2) and the photo name will appear in the arrowed box.

Repeat this step until you have all your photos you want, also choose the last photo you want first as it switches the order around .

When you have all the photos ready click on *Upload* (number 3)

___________________________________________









*4*
Then, once it has uploaded them, they will appear on the lower half of the screen.

If you have choosen multiple photos left click your mouse on the little box and a green tick will appear (number 1) or if you are only using one photo, right click your mouse in the box (number 2)and click [B]COPY[/B] then continue to step [B]7[/B].

You'll also see i havent choosen all the photos (number 3)

_________________________________________________
[IMG]http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y152/alex7938/photo2.jpg

*5*

Once you have choosen the photos you want to post on the forum, go to the bottom of the page and left click on *Generate HTML and IMG code*

_________________________________________________









*6*

That will take you to this screen, go down to the *IMG images for message boards* box and right click the mouse in there, then left click *COPY*

__________________________________________









*7*

Then go to the *New post/post reply* section and once there, right click your mouse, then click *PASTE* and that will bring up your photos.

Click on *Preview post* to check they're all there and in the right order, type your write up etc and then click *Submit reply*

___________________________________________


----------



## Griffy

Now that is what i call a good 'walkthrough'...nice one Alex :thumb:


----------



## Jace

If you have a bunch of photos you want to up load, FLOCK is a good partner to go with Photobucket, it cuts the upload time by 3/4's I'd say.

check it out here :thumb:

http://flock.com/photo-services


----------



## skid

Whats the recommended size of pics for uploading and whats the limit?


----------



## Skodaw

Quite a few people have a bit of trouble placing pictures in there threads - so I thought I would spend a little time showing how to load into photobucket and then use them in a thread.

1st thing to do is load your pictures onto the PC. Make sure you put them in a folder you will find - I usually make a new folder for each session.

If the pictures are large (over 1024x768) I would suggest you resize them before uploading to Photobucket -- will take less time and you rarely need pictures to be larger than this.

You can resize pictures via photoediting software or download the Microsoft resize for XP tool which can be found here : http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloads/powertoys/xppowertoys.mspx

Once you have the pictures you want on the PC and the correct size you need to go to the photobucket website.

http://www.photobucket.com










If you have an account already - just sign in,if not click on the register now button and follow the prompts.

Once you have logged on you will be able to upload your pictures, create albums and then easily host your pictures into threads.

To load a picture into Photobucket you have "Upload" it -- simply hit the browse button to select your picture -- it will open another window to allow you to browse through your pictures..










If you want to upload more than one picture at a time simply hit the add more images link underneath the browse bar...










Once your images are loaded -- photobucket will notify you and then you can see them in your album...










To use a photo in a thread - simply click on the IMG code underneath the picture - photobucket will automatically copy it using the correct code - all you have to do then is right click and paste it into your thread...










You don't even have to remember how all the IMG coding thing works - photbucket does it all for you.

Hope this is helpfull.


----------



## Glossboss

Thanks for the detailed info, i was wondering how to do this,
I don't have xp i'm still on win 98 but i will see how i get on
by following your explanation.
Thanks for taking the time to inform us newbies on how to
do this.


----------



## Summit Detailing

Nice one fella!:thumb: 

*goes to post in the Show It Off section*


----------



## Maz

Thank you that's very helpful

Maz x


----------



## *MAGIC*

Top job Thankyou


----------



## Gleammachine

skid said:


> Whats the recommended size of pics for uploading and whats the limit?


Photobucket prefers 800 x 600 I think thats about right on here.


----------



## twoblacklines

if you cant be bothered with all that you can use a scrip on my server if you wish.

i dont make money off it, no ads etc, just a service i provide cos my bandwidth doesnt get used much and i have many TB of it...

http://150db.net/upload.php


----------



## TANNERS

whats the best way to resize your pics before posting cheers


----------



## Scud

Imageshack will resize them for you, then copy and paste the link.


----------



## bilt-hamber kid

Hi.

I saw a thread yesterday with lots of photobucket shots, posted in a panoramic style. How are you able to do this? I've looked on my settings and I'm buggered if I can see how to get that large shallower widescreen look.

Cheers,

al.


----------



## sharkey




----------



## sharkey

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## sharkey




----------



## Guest

cheers, i can get the photos on propperly now lol :thumb:


----------

